# Asus ryujin 240



## Kinke90 (4. März 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe seit ein paar tagen die aio wakü Asus ryujin 240 verbaut. jedoch hört mein immer wieder (alle paar sekunden) ein seltsames Summen. Temperatur ist /bleibt bei ca 50 C. Die umdrehung der lüfter ändert sich dazu aber auch ständig. Pendelt teilweise zwischen kanpp unter 1k bis 1200.

Verbaut ist

Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Intel i5 6600k mit 4,6 Ghz

ich habe in kurzes video dazu gemacht: YouTube

ich hoffe ihr könnt helfen!

lg


----------



## eXquisite (6. März 2019)

Das ist das Pumpengeräusch, n guter Luftkühler ist halt einfach leiser. 

Die Lüfter von der Pumpe abnehmen, aufs Board stecken, im Bios F5 drücken und Asus die regeln lassen bzw. "optimize" drücken, dann sind die Lüfter perfekt eingestellt, das reicht absolut aus wenn die im Idle mit <700 rpm drehen.

Möchtest du das Pumpengeräusch loswerden kauf dir ne richtige WaKü mit Laiing oder Eheim Pumpe.

Und warte mal - dumme Frage aber man sieht es auf dem Video nicht - du hast deinen Radiator nicht zufällig vorne und die Schläuche oben oder?

Gruß


----------



## eXquisite (6. März 2019)

Doppelpost, bitte löschen


----------

